# 3 safety concerns with painting



## Marymudcrab

Hey guys,

I'm currently the HSR (health safety rep) at the job site I'm working on and they have brought up an idea for every trade to say 3 safety issues related to there trade, I sought of left this to the last minute and was wondering if anyone could help me out suggesting 3 common products that can cause harm in the painting industry?

thanks


----------



## Repaintpro

Hmm............

Worrking at heights

Working with dangerous goods (sure you could fine some turps or thinners)

Working with other trades on site.......

Would that do?


----------



## Brian C

Also - inhaling paint fumes

- inhaling lead paint dust

- inhaling asbestos dust


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Ladder falls.
Elevated blood lead levels.
Oil paint fumes.


----------



## CApainter

Paint stripper-[Cancer causing methylene Chloride]

lacquer Thinner-[Explosive hazard]

Extension ladders-{Fall hazard]


----------



## Andyman

Products or practices? How many sites have you been the safety coordinator?


----------



## PressurePros

Scarier than the actual practices or products, is the question itself and who is asking it. Not trying to be a DB but isn't it your job to know this stuff?


----------



## Oden

Spray gun- I know at least two people who've been hit in the eye and a few who have been hit in the hand. They eye is very bad and a skin injection can be bad if not treated.


----------



## scottjr

How about having a health safety rep on a job that doesn't know what could cause harm?


----------



## Repaint Florida

contractor that writes bad check


----------



## Marymudcrab

Probably should have said elected health and safety rep, I didn't want to do it, though I get half a day off on Wednesday so it's not all bad.
I knew all the basic ones like spraying, working at heights etc, just wanted to see if I could get some good ones that people may not hear about much, something different that's still an issue. I have it basically done now so thanks for the help guys.


----------



## David's Painting

12345


----------



## Big Hoss

Snap Knifes. Besides the others already mentioned, I have seen more Painters go to the ER for stitches for those damn snap knifes than any other tool. 
I also think the spray gun is a good one too. Its the things that we use everyday continuously that we tend to forget "hey this is a dangerous tool"
Ladders. Again we use them every day and get comfortable on them, sometimes outreaching the belt buckle rule. These things can and have caused accidents. 
Every painter should also have a well understanding of EVERY chemical on the job, and MSDS for them.


----------



## robladd

Slips, trips & falls. Falls were mentioned, tripping and slipping hazards are connected to the trade also. 

1 that comes to mind is pressure washing over slick surfaces causing a slip hazard.

2 using ANY hose causes a trip hazard.

3 sharp edges. So many different types of sharp edges in the trade can cause damage to personnel, assets, resources and environment.
Too many to list.

I could go on and on about sharp edges and objects causing hand injures for hours.


----------



## lakesidepainting

pothead painters


----------



## chrisn

lakesidepainting said:


> pothead painters


 
like ones that reply to dead threads?:laughing:


----------

